# MCINTOSH MEQ452 EQ & MEP450 COMBO DEAL !



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This looks like a sweet offer. Check it out on ebay MCINTOSH MEQ452 EQ & MEP450 Power Supply COMBO DEAL ! - eBay (item 160487233336 end time Oct-06-10 13:34:37 PDT) .


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

My installer owns one (currently plugged in to my MC440M in his console at the store), it does a great job but you need the MEC459 controller to use it. Good luck finding one of those on its own (although one did show up a couple of months ago in eBay, strangely enough).


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be correct. This stuff is just pretty paperweights if you don't have the controller. The EQ's, crossovers, and MEP power modules are the easy parts to find. Controllers....not so easy.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont know anything about Macs, just thought it was a good price for some new Mac equipment. Hate how you need a lot of other equipment just to make something function properly.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So if I said I had an MEC459 brand new in the box, that would be something someone would be interested in?


----------

